

3 Tings That Every Startup Has To Build - mtreder
http://blog.uxpin.com/1759/3-things-that-every-startup-has-to-build/

======
lutusp
The title of this submission: "3 Tings That Every Startup Has To Build".

The title of the article: "3 Things That Every Startup Has to Build".

Are they the same? No, they are not the same. One of them is different. One of
them has a misspelled word.

Do you people understand that copying a title from a Web page is less effort
than typing it wrong (and you will certainly get it wrong -- after all, it has
more than 12 characters)? That there is something called a "clipboard" and
every computer has one?

Do not type the titles of your submissions -- copy them.

~~~
piotr_b
It's about content not the title we are people not robots. We are making
errors. For me that's great story about startup which is working on great
product!

~~~
lutusp
Copy, paste. Simple.

